# Permissions... Attaching a new external drive or a friends.

## jwm224

First, let me apologize if this has been covered. I briefly searched the archives with little luck on specifics.

I've always been able to just plug an external devices and gain access, i.e. phones or external hard drives with my Debian system and other linux distros.

I'm still new to the entire Gentoo experience, and thus far it's been amazing.

I was just wondering if I'm doing something wrong. Is there a package that I didn't compile that these other systems have?

I tried chmod with recursive enabled, chown...

I just want to know what some of you do, and in what order. And, should I be doing this from root? (I'm always cautious now when it comes to permissions, since I had to do a re-install of Gentoo do to changing certain permissions throughout my system.)

My external device is showing up read only by the user. No other privileges in groups or other users...

Thanks, Jay

----------

## Hu

The answer depends in part on what is stored on the external device.  If it is formatted with a security-unaware filesystem, such as FAT, then you set the effective permissions via mount options.  If it is a security-aware filesystem, such as any of the major Linux filesystems, it will have ownership and permissions as part of the filesystem.

What exactly is the error message you get when accessing it from a user account?  What is the output of ls -la /path/to/mount?  How did you mount the device?  What is the output of cat -n /proc/self/mountinfo?

----------

## jwm224

Sorry, I kinda been waiting for my friend to come to me for movies again. It's an external Toshiba 1tB drive:

Partition table entries are not in disk order.

Disk /dev/sdb: 931.5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x733d2c69

Device     Boot  Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1  *    206848 1953522687 1953315840 931.4G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

I'm almost positive it's fat32. It mounts at /run/media/jwm224/TOSHIBIA automatically.

ls -la

dr-x------  1 jwm224 jwm224 12288 Jul 15 06:29 TOSHIBA EXT

It won't let me change modes. I tried mounting it with sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt

It still shows read only.

Thanks, Jay

----------

## jwm224

I tried this: 

sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/sdb1 /media

~ » ls -la /media                                                                                                                                                                      <--- INSERT --

lltotal 200

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      0 Nov 26  2014 .Trash-1000

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root   4096 Mar 29 05:55 .sync

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root   4096 Apr 20 15:55 $RECYCLE.BIN

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root   4096 May  8 22:42 Music

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root   4096 Jun 13 16:51 System Volume Information

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root   4096 Jun 13 23:43 Odds And Ends

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root   4096 Jun 13 23:44 Music Videos

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root  12288 Jul 15 06:29 .

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root   4096 Jul 21 01:40 ..

dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 163840 Jul 21 23:36 Downloaded Movies

It won't let me mount fat; so, it must be ntfs...

Still read only output.

I figured I'd add that.

----------

## jwm224

I needed this package sys-fs/ntfs3g to write.

That took me forever to figure out. 

Jay

----------

